# Anybody have a thin grease recipe?



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

anybody have a recipe for thinning grease? I've got some pivot points on my bale loader that just won't accept grease in its manufactured viscosity.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Some companies make a winter blend which flows much better one company I worked for always got it for us in April after we fought stiff grease all winter. Try storing your grease gun in a warm engine compartment.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Corn head grease what they use in the gearboxes on cornheads for combines.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Cotton picker spindle grease, known as '00'. its about halfway between tube grease and heaviest gear oil. i use it in all gearboxes and oil hubs on trailers. comes in drum from distributor or quarts from places like tractor supply or agri supply.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

32-0-0 said:


> anybody have a recipe for thinning grease? I've got some pivot points on my bale loader that just won't accept grease in its manufactured viscosity.


Are they supposed to be greasable? I wonder if they don't need taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

"00" is also used in Snapper mower transmissions and differentials.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Highly recommend taking it apart, clean well, start over. I don't know what your bale loader is, but if the pin you are trying to grease doesn't move much, grease it more often with less grease. Might have to take the zerks out and clean the hole to the pin.

They do make a #1 grease. For winter use up here. I use a number of conoco types of grease. Megaplex and rycotac, or something like that. Most any grease will work.


----------

